# ♛Nena's art shop♛ [Closed for a long time prob]



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 7, 2014)

♛Nena's Art Shop♛

*Welcome to my traditional watercolor art shop~ This shop will mainly be for oc's/humanized villagers/mayors.*

I can draw /humanized/ villagers. No anthros.​


Spoiler: Colored upper body (option one)




   





Spoiler: Sketches (option two)



 





Spoiler: Chibi (option three)







♛Pricing♛​
Option one: 200tbt
Option two: 50tbt
Option three: 100tbt
Note me for bell prices. I prefer tbt

♛Rules♛​
*Please don't pay before I accept!!*
_I will /attempt/ canine/feline antros!_ If you order this i will only be giving a 50% bell return value!!  
Please be ready to wait up to 3 weeks per drawing. I have school and homework and a life to run, I can't draw every moment so please keep that in mind when ordering. 
Please pay in full after I've accepted your art
If something does wrong I will refund your points. 
Write meow if you've read this.
Have high wifi credit unless new and never traded before.
Must give credit to me if put on another sight/sig.
Be clear and precise when asking me for my art. Please don't be vague or 'leave it up to me'.
Prices are subject to change if character is very complex.
Maximum of two characters per drawing.

♛Slots♛​
*slots*

 Emzy - Not Paid [0%] 
 Sheepy - Paid [0%]
 Luckypinch - Not paid [0%]
 Emmatheweirdo - Not paid [0%]


*Waiting list*

 Open
 Open

*Art trade:*

Open

Format: 

```
[b]Option #:[/b]
[b]Character(s) reference(s):[/b]
[b]Any other information I should know?:[/b]
[b]Payment (villager, bells, tbt):[/b]
```

Code:

0% - I haven't started on it yet.
10% - I have finished the sketch and have sent it to you for review. 
30% - Lineart is complete.
90% - Coloring is complete. 
100% - Everything is finished and ready to go/posted!



Spoiler:  Finished/past Commissions



emmathewirdo - sketch commission payed in tbt - http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67451
Hyogo - chibi colored payed in tbt - http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67543&d=1410477363
For more go to: http://sta.sh/2zfjjxcdl4x?edit=1


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 7, 2014)

Your art is absolutely fantastic! Good luck with your art shop! ^^


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 7, 2014)

*Option #:* 2 please!
*Character(s) reference(s):* My OC {x} {x} {x}
*Any other information I should know?:* She has pale purple eyes, very pastel grunge vibe to her I guess cx
*Payment (villager or bells):* TBT c:

Tysm ;w;

meooooow c: sorry ;w;


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 7, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Your art is absolutely fantastic! Good luck with your art shop! ^^



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> *Option #:* 3 please!
> *Character(s) reference(s):* My OC {x} {x} {x}
> *Any other information I should know?:* She has pale purple eyes, very pastel grunge vibe to her I guess cx
> *Payment (villager or bells):* Bells
> ...



Could you please give me the codes found in the rules. Then I'll give you a spot uwu


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Whoops I realized I made a mistake on the sketch price sorry!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

*Option #:* 3
*Character(s) reference(s):* Captain Toad? c: Click me!
*Any other information I should know?:* Possibly in a similar pose to this? Click me!
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* TBT!

_Meow :3c_


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> *Option #:* 3
> *Character(s) reference(s):* Captain Toad? c: Click me!
> *Any other information I should know?:* Possibly in a similar pose to this? Click me!
> *Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* TBT!
> ...



You're given a slot  

Please be ready to pay half the price tomorrow uwu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 7, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Could you please give me the codes found in the rules. Then I'll give you a spot uwu



I edited my post so sorry ;w;


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

I paid early because why not?

Can't wait to see how you draw dat shroom \o/


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I paid early because why not?
> 
> Can't wait to see how you draw dat shroom \o/



Yes I saw thank you so much ;w; 

Ahaha Ill give it my best~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 8, 2014)

I paid in advance too :3 I can't wait! <3


----------



## dragonair (Sep 8, 2014)

*Option #:* 4
*Character(s) reference(s):* http://imgur.com/a/Ihr3z
*Any other information I should know?:* I would like for my mayor to be in a forest-y kind of area playing with fireflies, if that's okay!
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* Skye
_
meow~!!_


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 8, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I paid in advance too :3 I can't wait! <3



Thank you very much! I'll get to it~

- - - Post Merge - - -



dragonair said:


> *Option #:* 4
> *Character(s) reference(s):* http://imgur.com/a/Ihr3z
> *Any other information I should know?:* I would like for my mayor to be in a forest-y kind of area playing with fireflies, if that's okay!
> *Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* Skye
> ...


 
Wow thank you for offering Skye!  I just got Erik in my town so I have 10 so are you able to hold her for my while I get my town down to 9 again? I don't TT so it might take some time though. I understand I you don't want to and if that's the case I'll put her in my cycling town and /try/ to not accidentally void her ;n;

But in any case I'll give you a slot~


----------



## dragonair (Sep 8, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Wow thank you for offering Skye!  I just got Erik in my town so I have 10 so are you able to hold her for my while I get my town down to 9 again? I don't TT so it might take some time though. I understand I you don't want to and if that's the case I'll put her in my cycling town and /try/ to not accidentally void her ;n;
> 
> But in any case I'll give you a slot~


Sure! She hasn't asked to move yet so I'll take cycling slow for a while until you're able to come get her.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 8, 2014)

Yay! "Have high wifi credit unless new and never traded before." Oh yes, the 4 is art trade for a villager, no?


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Yay! "Have high wifi credit unless new and never traded before." Oh yes, the 4 is art trade for a villager, no?



Yes you're right~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Finished your sketch hyogo~*

Here's your sketch hyogo~


Spoiler: sorry its so big D:






If everything is fine I'll get to coloring it after you send me the rest of the bells


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 9, 2014)

Sent em c:


----------



## Steve Works (Sep 9, 2014)

How often do you sell your work? Do you also ship abroad?


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 10, 2014)

I've sold my work a few times before. I've shipped abroad once but I only do that if they pay in dollars 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow sorry that took me so long! I had to help my mother out most of yesterday so I had hardly any time to draw. Sorry but anyways here you go~ 



Spoiler: WHY IS IT SO BIG SOBS







If its to big I can make it smaller if you wish


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 11, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Wow sorry that took me so long! I had to help my mother out most of yesterday so I had hardly any time to draw. Sorry but anyways here you go~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw so cute ;w; She looks kinda male-ish but I dunno I like it :3 tysm <3333


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

I am intressed c: Ill be back soonish~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> I am intressed c: Ill be back soonish~



Awesome  
Okay~

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Aw so cute ;w; She looks kinda male-ish but I dunno I like it :3 tysm <3333



Ah she does?! D,: I couldn't tell ;n; sorry ;-;


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Hyogo your piece is done~*

Here you go! Sorry for the wait ;n; 



Spoiler








Sorry it scanned a little weird /: The watercolor paper texture really wanted to be seen I guess ahahaha


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 13, 2014)

I added an art trade slot uwu


----------



## starlark (Sep 13, 2014)

Before I say anything I just wanna say... OH MY GOSH! I LOVE YOUR ART ;_; I will definitely commish you again if you decide to take up my offer!  meow!
But can I ask if you'd reserve a slot for me? I would like you to draw two OC's but I don't have a reference for the second one yet... I'm ever so sorry! D:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 13, 2014)

starlark said:


> Before I say anything I just wanna say... OH MY GOSH! I LOVE YOUR ART ;_; I will definitely commish you again if you decide to take up my offer!  meow!
> But can I ask if you'd reserve a slot for me? I would like you to draw two OC's but I don't have a reference for the second one yet... I'm ever so sorry! D:



Absolutely! I'll reserve you a slot right away


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 13, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Ah she does?! D,: I couldn't tell ;n; sorry ;-;



It's fine! She's cuuuuute :3 How much would it cost to have her colored? o:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 13, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> It's fine! She's cuuuuute :3 How much would it cost to have her colored? o:



In bells or tbt?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 13, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> In bells or tbt?



Either one o:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 13, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Either one o:



Ah okay so with tbt it will be 100tbt and for bells it would be 3 mil uwu 

Sorry it's so expensive. I just subtracted the price differences between sketch and colored plus subtracted a bit more for a little discount for returning customers ;w;


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 14, 2014)

neon-tetra got an art trade slot  1 left open~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 14, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Ah okay so with tbt it will be 100tbt and for bells it would be 3 mil uwu
> 
> Sorry it's so expensive. I just subtracted the price differences between sketch and colored plus subtracted a bit more for a little discount for returning customers ;w;



I can do 100 TBT :3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Okay~ 
I'll give you a slot right now uwu


----------



## starlark (Sep 15, 2014)

Meow again! Sorry I took so long, I did a super quick halfarsed ref but it's easy enough to understand (right?)

*Option 1:*
*Character(s) reference(s):* Robert and Flora
*Any other information I should know?:* well basically their story is that Flora (the girl) is obsessed with a boy in a story and tries to make Robert (the boy) into that boy, and thus she doesn't really love him but Robert does.
So basically, I'd like to have Flora in the front looking annoyed, and Robert's head on her shoulder looking all crushy and stuff like that 
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* Bells please. 2.5mil down payment right? I'd prefer to do Re-tail if that's all right with you


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 15, 2014)

Must resist....Amazing artwork...Need to save up for username change...


----------



## starlark (Sep 15, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Must resist....Amazing artwork...Need to save up for username change...



I hope to God someone implements a "resist reaching into ABD" feature xD


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 15, 2014)

Must...You know what I'm going to order,need ten extra bells though.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> Meow again! Sorry I took so long, I did a super quick halfarsed ref but it's easy enough to understand (right?)
> 
> *Option 1:*
> *Character(s) reference(s):* Robert and Flora
> ...



Oh welcome back~ Nah you weren't gone to long uvu and shhh they look fine uwu 
Awh poor boy D:  
And okay~ Ill get my Re-Tail ready for you then 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> Must...You know what I'm going to order,need ten extra bells though.



Awh thanks uwu

Eh don't worry about the few extra bells  its fine~


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 15, 2014)

*Option #:* Option 1
*Character(s) reference(s):* Static and Marshal humanized,but please don't draw them meowing....
*Any other information I should know?:* Nope!^-^
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* TBT

Hoping this post will push me to 200,if not I will keep posting in other threads...Not spamming though.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 15, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> *Option #:* Option 1
> *Character(s) reference(s):* Static and Marshal humanized,but please don't draw them meowing....
> *Any other information I should know?:* Nope!^-^
> *Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* TBT
> ...



It pushed you past yay~ uwu

and okay you're added~ 

Oh and could you give me the "secret" code word please ;w; I see what you did there (;


----------



## starlark (Sep 15, 2014)

unf I left my 3DS downstairs and I have to go to bed rn, sorry!
I'll VM you when I'm ready, hopefully you can make it xD


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> unf I left my 3DS downstairs and I have to go to bed rn, sorry!
> I'll VM you when I'm ready, hopefully you can make it xD



Oh no rush~ uwu 
I'll try C:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll be adding full body soon.. Any price recommendations?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 16, 2014)

450 TBT


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 16, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> 450 TBT



Awesome uwu I was thinking that price but wanted to get some others opinions so yay


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Starlark sketch uwu*



starlark said:


> So basically, I'd like to have Flora in the front looking annoyed, and Robert's head on her shoulder looking all crushy and stuff like that



Here you go~


Spoiler







Sorry it looks really like the "let me smell you and kidnap you" type of adoration rather than the cutesy type so I understand if you want me to redraw it ;v;


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Sep 16, 2014)

*Option #3:*
*Character(s) reference(s):http://sta.sh/01he5uj8vop9*
*Any other information I should know?:Nope, meow!*
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt): TBT*


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Religious-Sonic said:


> *Option #3:*
> *Character(s) reference(s):http://sta.sh/01he5uj8vop9*
> *Any other information I should know?:Nope, meow!*
> *Payment (villager, bells, tbt): TBT*



Okay you're added 

Please pay the upfront 50tbt and I'll start as soon as I can~


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Sep 16, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Okay you're added
> 
> Please pay the upfront 50tbt and I'll start as soon as I can~



Sent~


----------



## starlark (Sep 17, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Here you go~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OH HOLY ****
****
*tears sobbing crying blood*
It looks awesome already ;-; I'm sorry I can't pay you yet D:
Your art is soooo good I am bowing down to you ;-; thank you!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 17, 2014)

starlark said:


> OH HOLY ****
> ****
> *tears sobbing crying blood*
> It looks awesome already ;-; I'm sorry I can't pay you yet D:
> Your art is soooo good I am bowing down to you ;-; thank you!



Ah I'm glad you like it~~ C: 
I'll get to inking it as soon as I can uwu

It's fine (,: I'm not worried about it lol. This way we can just do the full payment at once c:


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 17, 2014)

Lurk,lurk,lurk,lurk,stalk,stalk,stalk,stalk,neko,neko,neko,is amazing at this....


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 17, 2014)

I saw you have art trade open, just asking if you are interested c:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Religious-Sonic and sharkystriker22 sketches!*



sharkystriker22 said:


> *Option #:* Option 1
> *Character(s) reference(s):* Static and Marshal humanized,but please don't draw them meowing....
> *Any other information I should know?:* Nope!^-^
> *Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* TBT



Your sketch is very sketchy hope you don't mind ;w; sorry. I'll finish the clothing and everything but I'm just /so/ tired and I'm off to sleep  I can send you the clothing one to if you wish uvu Anything you want to change in the main pictures? I can combine them into one picture if you want c: I was a little confused if you wanted one or two drawings so I made two because its easer to combine then separate lol. 



Spoiler: why are they sideways I'm so offended










Religious-Sonic said:


> *Option #3:*
> *Character(s) reference(s):http://sta.sh/01he5uj8vop9*
> *Any other information I should know?:Nope, meow!*
> *Payment (villager, bells, tbt): TBT*



Here you go~! Please tell me if I need to change anything  If not then ill transfer it to watercolor paper and starting painting as soon as I can uwu I'll be fixing the hands and everything so yeah uwu



Spoiler: whY SIDEWAYS WHAT THE HECK







- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> I saw you have art trade open, just asking if you are interested c:



Ah can you pm me please? We can talk about art trades there uwu


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Reenhard was given a art trade slot  all slots are full for the time being~


----------



## starlark (Sep 18, 2014)

If you're available now, I can pay for my commish


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 18, 2014)

starlark said:


> If you're available now, I can pay for my commish



Ah are you still there? D:


----------



## starlark (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah I am  Re-tail, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and it's 5mil correct?


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 18, 2014)

starlark said:


> Yeah I am  Re-tail, right?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and it's 5mil correct?



Yep its all set up  
Let me add you and open my gates~ 
Thats correct uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -

gate open


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh sorry for not being specific!:0 If you can make it into one drawing then that would be awesome!^-^ If not that's good too!D


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 18, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Oh sorry for not being specific!:0 If you can make it into one drawing then that would be awesome!^-^ If not that's good too!D



Okay I'll combine it into one  
I eddited the face a little so I'll give you the new sketch tomorrow


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh I like it a lot! It's totally fine just the way it is.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 22, 2014)

Free bump.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 22, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Free bump.



awh thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

First off I'm so sorry this is taking so long!! My feeder rat bit me right on my drawing finger D: So now I have to hold the pencil on the wrong finger, making my lines to be all wobbly if I don't take a long time. So please stay with me and don't hate me to much for taking so long ;n; 

But yeah so here are the finished sketches (excluding dragonair sorry!) + one lineart wip shot  



Spoiler: starlarks lineart










Spoiler: Religious-Sonic, sharkystriker22, and Emmatheweirdo sketch



Please don't mind the middle dude  It's for a different form~ Sorry about my weird 'I can't draw in the same view' thing I don't even know why I do half the things I do now...


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 22, 2014)

I LOVE IT!^-^


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 22, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> I LOVE IT!^-^



Yay~~ I'll get to inking/painting then uwu


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

Aw it's cool! I don't mind waiting, it's AGONY when your pets bite you. ;A;
But like always thanks! It looks awesome already, can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 24, 2014)

starlark said:


> Aw it's cool! I don't mind waiting, it's AGONY when your pets bite you. ;A;
> But like always thanks! It looks awesome already, can't wait to see the rest!



It sucks D,: 

I just finished with all the linearts so I should be done by Friday~~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> Aw it's cool! I don't mind waiting, it's AGONY when your pets bite you. ;A;
> But like always thanks! It looks awesome already, can't wait to see the rest!



It sucks D,: 

I just finished with all the linearts so I should be done by Friday~~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Done with all the couple/chibi drawings*

Hello everyone! Sorry this took so long, I'm super sorry ): But anyways here they are: 



Spoiler: emmatheweirdo



 full size: http://sta.sh/01ajfhpm9os8





Spoiler: starlark



 full size: http://sta.sh/09oo1nwx87v





Spoiler: sharkystriker22



 full size: http://sta.sh/0a1tz4s6wdr





Spoiler: religious-sonic



 full size: http://sta.sh/0fxs11s9cho



Hope everyone likes there drawing! 

Emma and Sonic could you please send me your payment? Thank you


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Sep 29, 2014)

I love it a ton! Thank you so much!! ^3^ 

It might take me some time to pay the other half though.  Sorry!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 30, 2014)

I love it!^-^


----------



## starlark (Sep 30, 2014)

Agh OMG it looks amazing! Tysm let me give you a huge smooch :3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Religious-Sonic said:


> I love it a ton! Thank you so much!! ^3^
> 
> It might take me some time to pay the other half though.  Sorry!



Ahh thank you ;w; And its no problem~ Take your time uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> I love it!^-^



Thank uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> Agh OMG it looks amazing! Tysm let me give you a huge smooch :3



*Smooches back* thanks dear uwu


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 21, 2014)

Re-opened!  Removed option 4 uwu


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 21, 2014)

I totally forgot we had an art trade hah!


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, before I order - would I be able to request a couple piece and a single piece? : )

---
Here is the request - if you decide to say yes/no ^^ 
*Option #:* 3, couple
*Character(s) reference(s):* http://sta.sh/2c9wi7j27as
*Any other information I should know?:* 
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* 200 BTB
meow
*Option #:* 3
*Character(s) reference(s):* http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl
*Any other information I should know?:* Please draw her with her hair down ^^
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* 100 BTB


----------



## buuunii (Nov 21, 2014)

*Option #:* 3
*Character(s) reference(s):*




*Any other information I should know?:* I love pastel colors! Nothing special about the pose. Just her standing is fine. I'd love for her to be blushing too! (•͈⌔•͈⑅) 
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* TBT!!


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 21, 2014)

If you feel like to get TbTs I would like to do an option one with these two babys



Spoiler















Im ready to pay right away~


----------



## pengutango (Nov 21, 2014)

*Option #:* 3
*Character(s) reference(s):*




*Any other information I should know?:* Try to make her hat extra fluffy~ :3

*Edit to add: *Maybe include a lil penguin holding a candy cane and wearing a santa hat?

*Payment (villager, bells, tbt): *TBT

meow ~ cute art.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 21, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> I totally forgot we had an art trade hah!


Same and thats why I'm so late in messaging you ahaha I was going to message you about it tomorrow x'D If you're stilling willing to do an art trade I can do what you just asked for and you could do my character the same way  
If not I'll remove you from the trade list and add you to the commission list c:



gnoixaim said:


> Hi, before I order - would I be able to request a couple piece and a single piece? : )
> ---
> *snip snip*


You sure are able to~ uwu I'll add you to the list! Please send over the payment and I'll get started  




buuunii said:


> *Option #:* 3
> *Character(s) reference(s):*
> *snip snip*
> *Any other information I should know?:* I love pastel colors! Nothing special about the pose. Just her standing is fine. I'd love for her to be blushing too! (?͈⌔?͈⑅)
> *Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* TBT!!


Ill add you to the list after you give me the code in the rules section  



pengutango said:


> *Option #:* 3
> *Character(s) reference(s):**snip snip*
> *Any other information I should know?:* Try to make her hat extra fluffy~ :3
> *Edit to add: *Maybe include a lil penguin holding a candy cane and wearing a santa hat?
> *Payment (villager, bells, tbt): *TBT


I'll add you to the list after you give me the code in the rules section


----------



## pengutango (Nov 21, 2014)

Will edit my post shortly. (funny enough, I read it and I didn't see it the first time. XD Whoops.)


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 21, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Will edit my post shortly. (funny enough, I read it and I didn't see it the first time. XD Whoops.)


Awesome uwu I'll add you to the list then~
Yeah I do the same thing ;w; whoops lol


----------



## buuunii (Nov 21, 2014)

Aww crap! Sorry. I was trying to hurry to get a spot that I forgot!
Meow


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 21, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Same and thats why I'm so late in messaging you ahaha I was going to message you about it tomorrow x'D If you're stilling willing to do an art trade I can do what you just asked for and you could do my character the same way
> If not I'll remove you from the trade list and add you to the commission list c:
> 
> 
> ...



Well I do feel alittle bit busy with art right now but we might can do art trade later. dose 500 TBT sounds good?


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 21, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Aww crap! Sorry. I was trying to hurry to get a spot that I forgot!
> Meow



It's fine  you're added c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> Well I do feel alittle bit busy with art right now but we might can do art trade later. dose 500 TBT sounds good?



It's fine uwu I'll remove you and give you a spot on the commission area  
That sounds fine c: thank you~~


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 21, 2014)

*Option #:* 3
*Character(s) reference(s):*


Spoiler



View attachment 75086 View attachment 75088 View attachment 75087


*Any other information I should know?:* Nope, just have fun with her!
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* 100TBT.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 21, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> *Option #:* 3
> *Character(s) reference(s):*
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow she's a cutie!!! Please just give me the code in the rules and I'll add you to the list~ After you add the code please send the points and I'll start working on her


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 22, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Oh wow she's a cutie!!! Please just give me the code in the rules and I'll add you to the list~ After you add the code please send the points and I'll start working on her



Thank you!! And oh god, sorry. I just get so excited sometimes and I skim. I love you right meow. :'D
Sending TBT now!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 22, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Thank you!! And oh god, sorry. I just get so excited sometimes and I skim. I love you right meow. :'D
> Sending TBT now!



No problem uwu 
It's fine I get it ahaha 
I received then  thank you~


----------



## FrozenLover (Nov 23, 2014)

Just placing an order so I don't loose this thread, hope you don't mind 

*Option #: 3 *
*Character(s) reference(s): 
*
*Any other information I should know?: Nope*
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt): 100tbt*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh wow, keeping my eye on any new slots


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 23, 2014)

FrozenLover said:


> Just placing an order so I don't loose this thread, hope you don't mind
> *snip snip*


I'll add you to the waiting list c:



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh wow, keeping my eye on any new slots


If you want I can add you to the waiting list c: 
Just full out the form and I'll add you to it uwu


----------



## FrozenLover (Nov 23, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> I'll add you to the waiting list c:



Thanks  Can you let me know when there's a space please?


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 23, 2014)

FrozenLover said:


> Thanks  Can you let me know when there's a space please?


I'll note you


----------



## FrozenLover (Nov 23, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> I'll note you



Thanks


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> I'll add you to the waiting list c:
> 
> 
> If you want I can add you to the waiting list c:
> Just full out the form and I'll add you to it uwu



Will do I appreciate it<3 Curious if you do Couples w/ existing characters? I have my OC and her anime husband xD My OC/Ref:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Option #:three-chibi*
*Character(s) reference(s):



Spoiler: OC/husband refs










And her husband>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD


**Any other information I should know?: She has vicious/gorgeous sky blue eyes, she is 5 ft. exactly and her husband is 6'2" so would like that to show Would like them in a cutesy/lovey-dovey couple chibi pose of sorts; perhaps holding hands or leaning into one another if possible with happy faces*
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt): 200 TBT I can add if extra detail*


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Will do I appreciate it<3 Curious if you do Couples w/ existing characters? I have my OC and her anime husband xD



If there is a picture for me to reference then I'll draw it uwu So yes I can draw them c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> If there is a picture for me to reference then I'll draw it uwu So yes I can draw them c:



Yay, well updated my post with the refs


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay, well updated my post with the refs



I gave you a slot c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> I gave you a slot c:



Thanks so much<(^_^


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks so much<(^_^


No problem uwu 



Spoiler: gnoixaim single chibi







Please tell me if anything is wrong/should be changed. If everything looks fine I'll start working on coloring after I finish everyone else's sketches~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 26, 2014)

Spoiler: chibi for buuunii and pengutango



Did i spell your unsername right.. whoops 





Spoiler: couple for Reenhard



who knew gas maskes where so hard lololol 



Just tell me if something is wrong/should be changed


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 26, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Spoiler: chibi for buuunii and pengutango
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAW this is so cute! perfect! You can keep going, I am really excited for this! <3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoiler: chibi for KelseyHendrix and gnoixaim



  
Gnoixaim I'm working on the chibi couple rn 



Please tell me if you need anything changed/edited. If not I'll get right to inking uwu


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 29, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Spoiler: chibi for KelseyHendrix and gnoixaim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The head looks a bit big for the body, but it is a chibi. :') Looks so cute, I'm loving it! <3


----------



## buuunii (Nov 29, 2014)

Cuuuuute!


----------



## pengutango (Nov 29, 2014)

Awww, it's really cute! Lookin' great so far~ :3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 29, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> The head looks a bit big for the body, but it is a chibi. :') Looks so cute, I'm loving it! <3



actually I plan to fix that so don't worry lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Cuuuuute!



thank youuu 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Awww, it's really cute! Lookin' great so far~ :3



thank you


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow I finished with everyones lineart! 
Here they are~ 


Spoiler: linearts yayyy


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 1, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Wow I finished with everyones lineart!
> Here they are~
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow O_O These are so beautiful<3<3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh wow O_O These are so beautiful<3<3



Thank you so much ;w; I've been trying to improve my lineart so that means a lot uwu


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 1, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Thank you so much ;w; I've been trying to improve my lineart so that means a lot uwu



You're very welcome ;D I love the way you lined them so very well done<(^_^)>I cant line art to save my life hahaha xD


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 1, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Wow I finished with everyones lineart!
> Here they are~
> 
> 
> ...



It looooks amazing! I cant wait to see when its done <3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> It looooks amazing! I cant wait to see when its done <3


Thank you ;w; 


Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're very welcome ;D I love the way you lined them so very well done<(^_^)>I cant line art to save my life hahaha xD


Ah yeah tbh it takes me forever to line anything ahaha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 1, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Thank you ;w;
> 
> Ah yeah tbh it takes me forever to line anything ahaha



It certainly looks that way >_< But you did a lovely job nonetheless


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 4, 2014)

Finished with gnoixaim's chibis ;w; 
http://sta.sh/21ss60ecsl1p?edit=1

Hope you like them uwu 
The king looking dude was really hard so I apologize for all the mistakes I've made on him :c


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 9, 2014)

Done with them all!  
http://sta.sh/21ss60ecsl1p?edit=1

If you use them somewhere please just link back to my da (in signature) or this account~ 

Hope you enjoy them and sorry it took so long ;-;


----------



## pengutango (Dec 9, 2014)

Cute!!!  Thanks for pic! No worries that it took a lil while. Came out great.


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 9, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Finished with gnoixaim's chibis ;w;
> http://sta.sh/21ss60ecsl1p?edit=1
> 
> Hope you like them uwu
> The king looking dude was really hard so I apologize for all the mistakes I've made on him :c



Omg, I just saw this. (the link wasn't working when I checked earlier) Thank you so much!!! <3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 9, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, I just saw this. (the link wasn't working when I checked earlier) Thank you so much!!! <3



Ahh you should have told me D: I'm sorry it wasn't working!! 

No problem ;w; Sorry about the mess up on my part.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Cute!!!  Thanks for pic! No worries that it took a lil while. Came out great.



Thank youuu ;w;


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 9, 2014)

EEEEE its perfect! I love it so much! thank you so much for doing this. This is so beautiful"! <3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 9, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> EEEEE its perfect! I love it so much! thank you so much for doing this. This is so beautiful"! <3



Thank you so much ;w; your art is super amazing so that means a lot~!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'd like two if you dont mind :3

*Option #:* 2 and 3 seperately
*Character(s) reference(s):* 
 
*Any other information I should know?:* Yes its a bandana and the shirt is a school uniform with a bow and an orange as a logo underneath :3
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* 150 tbt

PS I already paid ^^


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 10, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I'd like two if you dont mind :3
> 
> *Option #:* 2 and 3 seperately
> *Character(s) reference(s):* View attachment 76919
> ...



Ah I didn't receive the payment.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 10, 2014)

ah I didnt realize a note was requiered to send them/
so sorry!! should e sent now


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 10, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> ah I didnt realize a note was requiered to send them/
> so sorry!! should e sent now



It's fine  
I got them now~
I'll add you to the list soon~


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 19, 2014)

bump :3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 30, 2014)

The two commissions wip  



Spoiler



 



WHY CAN NO IMAGE ACTUALLY FORMAT CORRECTLY IN THIS SIGHT.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 30, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> The two commissions wip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMG that's adorable<3 Cannot wait until it's finished : D


----------



## Emzy (Dec 30, 2014)

Im alittlee confused... so are there open slots or not? XD hahaha meow~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just in case youre not open xP May i be on the waiting list? meow~*Option #:* 3 
*Character(s) reference(s):*


Spoiler: Amara



http://everlastingnightmare.weebly.com/amara.html





Spoiler: Charlotte



http://fav.me/d8awi01


*Any other information I should know?:* For Amara i would like u to draw her in her shinigami form ^3^ Her shoes are the same as her casual shoes but with a white cross instead of the wing
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* 200tbt?

Thank you for this chance!!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG that's adorable<3 Cannot wait until it's finished : D




Ahh thank youuu ;w; I'm soooo sorry for the long wait!! All the sudden it was the end of the month and I freaked out because christmas and online finals and I totally didn't get around to the drawings ;-; 
I hope the finished result will be worth the wait on my part asdfghjkl

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emzy said:


> Im alittlee confused... so are there open slots or not? XD hahaha meow~
> 
> *snip snip *
> 
> Thank you for this chance!!



Ah I'm closed currently, I have 0 out of 3 slots open asdfghjkl is it hard to read? crappp 

And sure I'll add you to the waiting list~~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 31, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Ahh thank youuu ;w; I'm soooo sorry for the long wait!! All the sudden it was the end of the month and I freaked out because christmas and online finals and I totally didn't get around to the drawings ;-;
> I hope the finished result will be worth the wait on my part asdfghjkl
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Oh my absolutely no worries : D I can understand with being busy as well as the holidays : )


----------



## Emzy (Dec 31, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Ahh thank youuu ;w; I'm soooo sorry for the long wait!! All the sudden it was the end of the month and I freaked out because christmas and online finals and I totally didn't get around to the drawings ;-;
> I hope the finished result will be worth the wait on my part asdfghjkl
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



OH LOL m'bad XD I thought It meant 0 slots filled out of 3 xDDD Sorry!!! Yay! I'm on the waiting list hehe


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh my absolutely no worries : D I can understand with being busy as well as the holidays : )



Here is the lineart for youuuu 


I realized after I inked everything that I forgot the strap that he holds his sword on D: Is it okay that I missed that ?? Or should I go back and try to fit it in somehow and possibly ruin it ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emzy said:


> OH LOL m'bad XD I thought It meant 0 slots filled out of 3 xDDD Sorry!!! Yay! I'm on the waiting list hehe



Ohhh okay sorry about confusing you D: 
yep~~ uwu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

hi, i'm back <333
*Option #:* 3 please
*Character(s) reference(s):* {x} {x}
*Any other information I should know?:* {x}
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* 100+ tbt
tysm!! i just loooove your art ;w;
meow c:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 2, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> hi, i'm back <333
> *Option #:* 3 please
> *Character(s) reference(s):* {x}
> *Any other information I should know?:* {x}
> ...



Yo I can just slot you in  I have an open slot I was just going to keep open till next batch but I can give you that so you don't have to wait uwu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Yo I can just slot you in  I have an open slot I was just going to keep open till next batch but I can give you that so you don't have to wait uwu



oooh, yay!! tysm ;w; you're so sweet <33


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 2, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> oooh, yay!! tysm ;w; you're so sweet <33



ahh you're welcome ;w; 
Shhh you're the sweet one coming back for more of my art cutie ;u;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> ahh you're welcome ;w;
> Shhh you're the sweet one coming back for more of my art cutie ;u;



Pssssh <33
I also don't think I ever paid you for coloring my last qt o: I never even noticed it until now wahh ;w; I'll send it now, so sorry!!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 2, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Pssssh <33
> I also don't think I ever paid you for coloring my last qt o: I never even noticed it until now wahh ;w; I'll send it now, so sorry!!



Oh asghjkl I was going to note you about that but I totally forgot !! It's fine no big deal uwu
But can you can just send in the bells for this commission too with it please ;w;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Oh asghjkl I was going to note you about that but I totally forgot !! It's fine no big deal uwu
> But can you can just send in the bells for this commission too with it please ;w;



I was just doing that and it won't let me ;w; so I'm trying again cx


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 2, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I was just doing that and it won't let me ;w; so I'm trying again cx



What went wrong D: ??

Edit: I got it thank youuu ;w;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> What went wrong D: ??



No clue cx It's worked that time though~ Sent!! tysm ;w;


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 2, 2015)

omgtheyre looking great!! cx


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 2, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Here is the lineart for youuuu
> View attachment 79368
> 
> I realized after I inked everything that I forgot the strap that he holds his sword on D: Is it okay that I missed that ?? Or should I go back and try to fit it in somehow and possibly ruin it ;-;
> ...



OH GOSH CUUUTE<3 It's fine to leave it out : )


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 2, 2015)

foxehtrot28 said:


> omgtheyre looking great!! cx



Thank youuuu~~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> OH GOSH CUUUTE<3 It's fine to leave it out : )



Thank youuu ;w; 
Okay! Sorry about that ;-;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 2, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Thank youuuu~~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Awww no worries at all : D He can be drawn with or w/o so it's all good<3


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 4, 2015)

A WIP because I'm have so much fun drawing this couple EKKK 
I'm really loving how this is comming out whoop whoop 
Hopefully the finished product will be just as nice~~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 4, 2015)

Would it be at all possible to add a character to my request? I can add more tbt if needed!! c:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 4, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Would it be at all possible to add a character to my request? I can add more tbt if needed!! c:



Yes of course  
Just edit your orignal post and send the extra bells and that's it uwu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 4, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Yes of course
> Just edit your orignal post and send the extra bells and that's it uwu



How much more would it be if I added her? o:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 4, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> How much more would it be if I added her? o:



Ah smeh I forgot which option you choose. Let me go check and I'll tell you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be 50 bells uwu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 4, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Ah smeh I forgot which option you choose. Let me go check and I'll tell you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'll be 50 bells uwu



Okay c:


----------



## sheepie (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi~ You have waiting list open, right? Your art is so amazing asdifghjg meow :3

*Option #: *one! (but I'll be ordering a chibi in the future, for sure *w*)
*Character(s) reference(s): * xx Sorry I don't have a lot of refs yet. just finished her design a few days ago
*Any other information I should know?:*  It would be great if you could include her jackalope doll ^.^
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):*  200-300 TBT, I think!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 4, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> View attachment 79624
> 
> A WIP because I'm have so much fun drawing this couple EKKK
> I'm really loving how this is comming out whoop whoop
> Hopefully the finished product will be just as nice~~



AMG looks awesome thus far 8D very nice work : D


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 5, 2015)

sheepie said:


> Hi~ You have waiting list open, right? Your art is so amazing asdifghjg meow :3
> 
> *Option #: *one! (but I'll be ordering a chibi in the future, for sure *w*)
> *Character(s) reference(s): * xx Sorry I don't have a lot of refs yet. just finished her design a few days ago
> ...



I'll add you to the waiting list~ 
You can pay right now or when I move you into the wip slots in the future 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG looks awesome thus far 8D very nice work : D



Asdfghjkl thank youuuuu uwu


----------



## Emzy (Jan 6, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Im alittlee confused... so are there open slots or not? XD hahaha meow~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i'm on the waiting list, but do you mind if i change one of the characters? ><


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Emzy said:


> i'm on the waiting list, but do you mind if i change one of the characters? ><



Go ahead


----------



## Emzy (Jan 6, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Go ahead



Sweet!! Thank you  I just finished drawing her ^7^



Emzy said:


> Im alittlee confused... so are there open slots or not? XD hahaha meow~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## sheepie (Jan 6, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> I'll add you to the waiting list~
> You can pay right now or when I move you into the wip slots in the future



 I sent your payment<3 Thanks!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 7, 2015)

I finished these cuties~~ 

I tried something new, transparency, I think I like it~~ Hmmm might offer this as an extra for a few extra bells uwu 




WHY DOESNT IT SHOW UP TRANSPARENTS //SCREAMS. 

Go to the DA post of these cuties to see the transparent version ;w; 
http://neko-loverx3.deviantart.com/art/Commission-on-tbt-505583498?ga_submit_new=10%3A1420676056


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> hi, i'm back <333
> *Option #:* 3 please
> *Character(s) reference(s):* {x} {x}
> *Any other information I should know?:* {x}
> ...



updated my request! let me know if you need more tbt c:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> updated my request! let me know if you need more tbt c:



Darby is /adorable/ 

And no its fine~I don't need any more tbt uwu 

Are they a couple?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Darby is /adorable/
> 
> And no its fine~I don't need any more tbt uwu
> 
> Are they a couple?



Ah uh not really cx I wrote a little back story on them here {x}


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ah uh not really cx I wrote a little back story on them here {x}



ah okay I didn't know if you wanted a couply drawing or something uwu
Do you want them together in the drawing or have two separate drawings then?? 
And ill take a look at their story 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah i see a mother/sister kinda relationship... hmmm I could probably pull that off //goes away muttering about poses


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> ah okay I didn't know if you wanted a couply drawing or something uwu
> Do you want them together in the drawing or have two separate drawings then??
> And ill take a look at their story
> 
> ...



ahhh yesyes, together would be lovely! idk maybe like her brushing his hair if you can do that or him tugging on her dress orz like idk ummmmmmmm i'm sure whatever you do will be lovely <33


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhh yesyes, together would be lovely! idk maybe like her brushing his hair if you can do that or him tugging on her dress orz like idk ummmmmmmm i'm sure whatever you do will be lovely <33



That would be so cute!!! asdfghjkl idea thankkkkk


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> That would be so cute!!! asdfghjkl idea thankkkkk



ahh yeah with their height differences it'd be super cute omg ;w; welcccccc~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wip  let me know what you think~ 
I haven't added the antlers yet because I need a reference lolol


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> View attachment 80229
> 
> Wip  let me know what you think~
> I haven't added the antlers yet because I need a reference lolol



ffffffrriiiiickkkk i love it omg ;3; venice looks kina angry though idk if you did that on purpose or maybe it's just bc it's still a sketch, but idk~ also, i might have forgot to mention this, but darby does have a little deer tail too c: but that pose ahh i love it <33


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ah it's just the sketch ;w; sorry dear. 
And asdfghjkl thank uwu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Ah it's just the sketch ;w; sorry dear.
> And asdfghjkl thank uwu



i figured lol cx just thought i'd mention in case ;w; ilu ok?? ok


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 9, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> i figured lol cx just thought i'd mention in case ;w; ilu ok?? ok



EKKK thank bby


----------



## sej (Jan 9, 2015)

I need this art!
Not.enough.TBT!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sej said:


> I need this art!
> Not.enough.TBT!



Asdfghjkl sorry qt D:


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow i feel really sucky this week because of finals and I wanted to relieve stress so here is your commission done emmatheweirdo ;w;

 

http://neko-loverx3.deviantart.com/...ssion-507576923?ga_submit_new=10%3A1421466888 <- full size transparent version


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Wow i feel really sucky this week because of finals and I wanted to relieve stress so here is your commission done emmatheweirdo ;w;
> 
> View attachment 80962
> 
> http://neko-loverx3.deviantart.com/...ssion-507576923?ga_submit_new=10%3A1421466888 <- full size transparent version



wowwieeee i love it so much omg tysm <33333 ahhhhhhh ;3;


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 18, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> wowwieeee i love it so much omg tysm <33333 ahhhhhhh ;3;



Ah you're welcome qt. If there is any colors you want changed let me know because it's easy to change them on photoshop~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 18, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Ah you're welcome qt. If there is any colors you want changed let me know because it's easy to change them on photoshop~



nono! it's fine dear <3 tysm!!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 18, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> nono! it's fine dear <3 tysm!!



Awesome~ glad you like it ;w;


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 18, 2015)

x3 I think you still have mine?


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 18, 2015)

foxehtrot28 said:


> x3 I think you still have mine?



Yep~ I'm almost done with the lineart rn uwu

sorry for how long its taking!! I had mid terms and just //sobs// but it should be done today~~ whoop whoop


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 18, 2015)

//whew// I'm done  
I had such a fricken hard time making this!! The colors wouldn't want to actually lay down on the paper smoothly so I'm sooo sorry that the colors arent very even! ): 

btw I colored the human version because I know I took way to long and that was my way of apologizing. Sorry again!!

Full transparent size: http://neko-loverx3.deviantart.com/art/Commission-on-tbt-508029573


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 18, 2015)

*Option #:* 3
*Character(s) reference(s):*http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP Mercedes the human please :>
*Any other information I should know?:* on thread under Mercedes
*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* 50 TBT


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> *Option #:* 3
> *snip snip*
> Payment (villager, bells, tbt):[/b] 50 TBT



Option 3 is 100tbt not 50tbt


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 18, 2015)

hi sorry i'm obsessed ;3;

*Option #:* 2

*Character(s) reference(s):*


Spoiler: ref



can you do a couple in the sketch form? ;w; i'll pay extra!!

main refs: {x}

clothes: we're both nerdy so any kind of tee with nintendo characters would work. pokemon or zelda. he only wears t-shirts so even a simple tee would work. for me, either a t-shirt like those or something with lace and sleeveless would work.

other info: 
i am about an inch taller
his hair is usually kinda messy, i like to keep mine pretty neat cx



*Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* 175-200tbt?

also meow meow cats are cute~


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 18, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> hi sorry i'm obsessed ;3;
> 
> *Option #:* 2
> 
> ...



Ah wow you're back fast this time eheh.

Ekk you both are adorable ;w; I'm excited to work on this asdfghjkl 

And ah you can pay me how ever much you want ;u;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 18, 2015)

hehehe gotta go fast~
nah i mean him? yes, me? pfffffffffffffffffffft
and yayay i can't wait <3333
i love your art sorrynotsorry i don't have a problem ;w;


----------



## sheepie (Jan 18, 2015)

yay, finally moved from the waiting list!<3


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 18, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> *Option #:* 2
> *Character(s) reference(s):*http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP Mercedes the human please :>
> *Any other information I should know?:* on thread under Mercedes
> *Payment (villager, bells, tbt):* 50 TBT


 sorry I got mixed up ;u;


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 18, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> hehehe gotta go fast~
> nah i mean him? yes, me? pfffffffffffffffffffft
> and yayay i can't wait <3333
> i love your art sorrynotsorry i don't have a problem ;w;



Both of youuu ;w; 
Yayy hope you'll like it~~
Asdfghjkl thank you bby ekk

- - - Post Merge - - -



sheepie said:


> yay, finally moved from the waiting list!<3



Whoop whoop~!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> sorry I got mixed up ;u;



It's fine qt uwu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 18, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Both of youuu ;w;
> Yayy hope you'll like it~~
> Asdfghjkl thank you bby ekk



eeeep you're sweet omg ;w;
i sent the tbt to you though! and ofc i'll like it what the heckkkkkkkk???
<333333


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 18, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> eeeep you're sweet omg ;w;
> i sent the tbt to you though! and ofc i'll like it what the heckkkkkkkk???
> <333333



asdfghjkl hushhhh
Thank you ;w; I'll mark you down as paid soon ;w; 
Ahhh jfc you're like way to cute stop rn its not legal anymore.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 18, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> asdfghjkl hushhhh
> Thank you ;w; I'll mark you down as paid soon ;w;
> Ahhh jfc you're like way to cute stop rn its not legal anymore.



adding that to my sig omfg i love you *v*


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 18, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> adding that to my sig omfg i love you *v*



You really need to stop like how are you so adorb. Get away from me you cutie. And you're making me draw your adorb face too /wow/ I am so hurt there is no escape.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 18, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> You really need to stop like how are you so adorb. Get away from me you cutie. And you're making me draw your adorb face too /wow/ I am so hurt there is no escape.



i'm gonna run out of room in my sig if you keep saying all these things omfg
like wth???? i'm crying you're too flippin' sweet 
ily 5 ever <333333


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 18, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> i'm gonna run out of room in my sig if you keep saying all these things omfg
> like wth???? i'm crying you're too flippin' sweet
> ily 5 ever <333333



Your sig is filled with the truth uwu 
Ahh right back at you cutie 
How about 8 ever huh yeah I went there, fight me.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ahhhh it looks great! I love it! thanks so much cx and yeah its totally fine with your timing 
Thanks much!!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 19, 2015)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Ahhhh it looks great! I love it! thanks so much cx and yeah its totally fine with your timing
> Thanks much!!



Yayy I'm glad you like it!!
You're very welcome ;w; 
Sorry again!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Feb 6, 2015)

asdfghjkl i tried??? idk it looks better in person and i accidentally used watercolor so its all bumpy and ugh D,:


----------

